# Mass gainer and protein powders !!!!



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 15, 2015)

If I'm taking a mass gainer do I also need to be taking a reg protein powder as well or everything I need will be in the mass gainer. Also would a good ISO protein be good to take befor bed time. So take the mass gainer in the day and after work out and then before bed take the ISO. Please input on your best takes and best methods !! Thanks...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2015)

Mass gainers are usually full of shitty stuff you don't want. It's a lousy way to get calories in. 

And to be clear you don't NEED any type of supplement.

If you feel you MUST use these supps I would recommend using a whey casein blend like the one USP labs makes. Mix it up with whole milk and oats. You can put the oats in a food processor or coffee grinder first.  Fruit is a decent addition too.

Or ya know just eat meat and potatoes.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 16, 2015)

I take a weight gainer at night and post workout. I do mix whey with mine to increase the amount of protein in each shake.

I don't eat enough during the day to get my cals in, so shakes are a must.

A good weight gainer will have a large amount of carbs with not much coming from sugars (serious mass has 250ish carbs with only 20g of sugar). Most of the fats will be medium chain triglycerides-- which are less likely to be stored and are easily utilized for energy. They also put a bit of creatine in it...so that's nice.

I wouldn't take the recommended amount. You'll use a bag per day. I typically do 1 scoop of serious mass, 2 scoops of whey, 4 cups of whole milk. That gives me about 120 grams of protein (whey and casein), 175g of carbs (75g of sugar), 50g of fat--for a total of 1600 cals. That is an excellent post workout profile. 

At the end of the day, you should get all of your protein from milk, eggs, chicken, cow, fish, and humans, but it's not always realistic. You are definitely paying for convenience.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2015)

I do what pob said. 18 ounces of milk, 1 cup of oats, scoop of pb and two scoops whey post workout and usually before bed. Tastes delsih too.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning and/or post workout

2cups milk
half-1cup oats
2-3 scoops PB
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
2 scoops whey protein


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 16, 2015)

Pre-workout

2-1/2 cups O.J.
2handfuls frozen broccoli
1 can chilled/drained tuna
1scoop protein

*OJ cuts out tatse of everything.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 16, 2015)

2-1/2 cups OJ
2handfuls baby carrots
2scoops whey protein


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 16, 2015)

Also i use unflavored whey from bulksupplements
90% CLEAN whey...


----------



## mickems (Feb 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> I take a weight gainer at night and post workout. I do mix whey with mine to increase the amount of protein in each shake.
> 
> I don't eat enough during the day to get my cals in, so shakes are a must.
> 
> ...



I couldn't help myself, what protein source do you get from humans?


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

Awe Mick beat me to it.  "milk, eggs, chicken, cow, fish, and humans".  Cannibal?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 16, 2015)

mickems said:


> I couldn't help myself, what protein source do you get from humans?



Hahaha! We have a winner!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2015)

mickems said:


> I couldn't help myself, what protein source do you get from humans?



Young children.... A southern delicacy


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> Hahaha! We have a winner!




So really the backhoe rental was to bury the parts you don't eat?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 16, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> So really the backhoe rental was to bury the parts you don't eat?



To bury their cars.  Jk...that thing was jam-up fun until I broke it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> To bury their cars.  Jk...that thing was jam-up fun until I broke it.



Come to work with me. I'll get you a job having that fun all day and get paid for it. lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd try to drop the carbs and fats down some.  

Also I'd go for 2% milk rather then whole.

Pro 40%, carbs 40% and fats 20. Try to keep a bit leaner during this.   I wouldn't take it that much fat post workout.  Doesn't move threw the blood all that quickly.


----------



## Jada (Feb 16, 2015)

I used to use russian  berg  yrs  ago.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 17, 2015)

Homemade mass gainer FTW - that way you can tweak it depending on the timing 


Meal replacement / snack - Whole Milk, whey, oats, peanut butter

Post workout - Whole milk, whey, oats, banana


----------



## jack3d14 (Feb 17, 2015)

It depends, are you getting your daily calorie intake? You don't need to take both. Personally, I'm not big on gainers. If anything I do optimum nutrition oats and whey. Of course you could always buy the protein powder and just add oats but I like the convenience factor of not having to do this. 

http://www.samedaysupplements.com/optimum-nutrition-100-natural-oats-whey-chocolate-3lb.html


----------

